
AlphaColo Launch – VMs for Crypto - Alphacolo
https://www.alphacolo.com
======
Alphacolo
AlphaColo from StartupSchool here.We Sell Virtual Machines for Bitcoin,
Ethereum or Litecoin

Do you have have cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin or Bitcoin
Cash and need computing power?

Do you trade Forex using MetaTrader?

Do you need low latency connections to:FOREX.com, Gain Capital, FXCM, FXDD,
OANDA?

We have Windows Server 2016 Virtual Private Servers with Metatrader
preinstalled and low latency connections to most major forex exchanges. We
accept Bitcoin, Ethereum, Bitcoin Cash, Litecoin, creditcard and Paypal.

